# Magpul FMG9



## RuddeDogg

It never ceases to amaze me the things that will sooner or later show up on the streets of this country. From an LEO standpoint, this weapon system, although still in the prototype stage is absolutley freightening. The Magpul FMG9 is a fully automatic sub machine gun. It is 9mm and is specifically designed for CQB. It is based on the Glock 17 weapon system in which they took the Glock 17 and made the Glock Model 18, the fully automatic version. In the first picture, it looks like a lap top battery or lantern battery. The second picture at first glance to the untrained eye, it looks liks a camping lantern/flsh light. The third picture is what that (camping lantern/battery) deplys into. It dumps 30 rounds of 9mm down range, and in the fourth picture, you and fld it up and out it in your back pocket, or under your coat or in your better halfs purse and no one would know the difference. YES this is being designed for the Secret Service, DSS, CIA and the like. But sooner or later it will hit the street and that is truly scary.


----------



## Al Kai

RuddeDogg said:


> It never ceases to amaze me the things that will sooner or later show up on the streets of this country. From an LEO standpoint, this weapon system, although still in the prototype stage is absolutley freightening. The Magpul FMG9 is a fully automatic sub machine gun. It is 9mm and is specifically designed for CQB. It is based on the Glock 17 weapon system in which they took the Glock 17 and made the Glock Model 18, the fully automatic version. In the first picture, it looks like a lap top battery or lantern battery. The second picture at first glance to the untrained eye, it looks liks a camping lantern/flsh light. The third picture is what that (camping lantern/battery) deplys into. It dumps 30 rounds of 9mm down range, and in the fourth picture, you and fld it up and out it in your back pocket, or under your coat or in your better halfs purse and no one would know the difference. YES this is being designed for the Secret Service, DSS, CIA and the like. But sooner or later it will hit the street and that is truly scary.


Its things like this that make an already bad situation worse.

The criminal elements that would be able to get this piece should be identified as domestic terrorist and neutralized by Military Special Operations Units.


----------

